# Zync Z909 Android Tablet



## mayanksahni (Oct 15, 2011)

ZYNC PAD Z909


I know that Apple Ipad may still reign supreme in the world, but android is also giving a hard competition by providing almost all features without burning a hole in consumer’s pocket. Tablet which I reviewed today is ZYNC PAD Z909.

Key features and specifications:
It is powered by 800MHz VIA processor and 256MB ddr2 ram. Its internal memory is 4GB which is good to go for starters like these, though enough to install apps and keep data and other media files or memory card. Though its maximum memory card support is 16GB which is fair enough to use. Higher memory sizes sometimes make files unmanageable and operating system to hang. Moreover, 16GB is more than enough for normal user. For high capacity requirements, one can always use pen drives as the best alternative due to the fact that pen drives are lot cheaper than micro SD memory cards. It came with preinstalled Android 2.2 which works out of the box unlike other tablets in which we need to configure lots of things before we can actually use the tablet. 
It got a resistive 7” WQVGA display with multi touch which is quite obvious according to the price range. It features only front camera of 0.3 megapixels with autofocus instead of fixed focus front side camera (which is generally found in various other tablets). Other key specifications include G-sensor, Wi-Fi connectivity, 3.5mm audio jack, POP-3 support.

Overall design and usability:
In terms of device itself, its body owns a good finish. Good part is its screen is not glossy which reduces impressions of fingers on display. Its speaker is on the back side. Back side of tablet have a silver finishing which makes it bit shinny. Its display is covered with a thin film protecting screen against scratches, but I know that it will definitely come out in a month or so. But best part is, they have supplied proprietary scratch guard of high quality which can be applied manually by user. Its button quality is also good and give an impression that it won’t stop working even after long usage like other tablet’s home button do.
Menu and power button are present on the right  side if it is held in portrait position. All jacks and connectivity options are provided on the bottom side of bezel when tablet is held in portrait orientation. Its ports includes 3.5mm charging connector, inbuilt microphone, 3.5mm audio jack, mini USB port, micro SD memory card slot and USB 2.0 slot in the order of right to left when held in portrait orientation.
Its aspect ratio is 16:9 in landscape orientation which makes it good to watch videos and movies on it. It owns four-way accelerometer which makes is very convenient to use in any odd positions. And even after so much of functionality, good part is its light in weight.

Package contents:
Once after unboxing the tablet, I found loads of accessories and thing which amazed us was the way they were so nicely placed in it. Apart from tablet and its charger, its includes a high quality scratch guard specifically designed to be placed on it along with a dirt removing cloth, one set of nice quality 3.5mm headphones meant to be used with it, small sized stylus, a very nice, high quality, stretchable pouch to carry the tablet. There is not zipper in pouch to which I was shocked that tablet might slip out of it while carrying, but once I placed tablet inside the pouch, it was so nicely fitted that pouch completely wrap around the tablet, fitting completely with no point of slipping out of it. It also includes a USB cable which can be used to connect the tablet to pc to transfer media to and fro.


Conclusion:

The Good:
•	Nice design.
•	Good combination of processor, ram and rom.
•	Works out of the box.
•	Connectable to PC.
•	Auto focus front camera.
•	3000MaH battery.
•	Lots of preloaded applications and games.
•	Box full of accessories.
•	1 year manufacturer warranty with free pick up and drop facility by just logging the complaint over the phone.
•	At the end, most important thing: Price which is only 5,990.00 INR.

The Bad:
•	Resistive touch. Though, this is what we can expect at this price point hence making it the best one considering the price.
•	One more USB 2.0 port would make it better considering the tablets coming out today in market.
•	No HDMI port to connect it to large displays.

Bottom-line:
This is the best one can expect considering such low price and still so many features, accessories and great RMA option.

Pics:
ImageShack Album - 33 images


----------

